# FORBIDDEN FRUIT?



## BRANDON77 (Jun 1, 2017)

as far as I know this strain is only in ncal. It smells and tastes fantastic. ive been told the thc% is low but to be honest, I dont notice. Its not as strong as some of the OGs and Cookies but if I have to take an extra puff for that flavor its worth it!!!! 

anyone else familiar with this strain?


----------



## Lola Grows (Jun 19, 2017)

BRANDON77 said:


> as far as I know this strain is only in ncal. It smells and tastes fantastic. ive been told the thc% is low but to be honest, I dont notice. Its not as strong as some of the OGs and Cookies but if I have to take an extra puff for that flavor its worth it!!!!
> 
> anyone else familiar with this strain?


It's in southern Cali as well ( the cookies fam makes drops to our local dispensary) 
It doesn't even smell like weed , just some type of exotic fruit and when you bust the nug it's all purple inside. It's not really potent, but it sure is tasty. On the menu right now at CMC for 50$ a eight.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 19, 2017)

this stuff makes the rounds here in Oregon too


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 28, 2017)

Stuff is here in LA as well, very tasty very fruity. Just not that strong, so I have only tried it once.


----------



## BRANDON77 (Jun 29, 2017)

the shatter is sold around here....thats how to get around the 13-15% thc.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 29, 2017)

theres a market for tasty non potent weed in _california_?


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> theres a market for tasty non potent weed in _california_?


Since it became legal there are a lot of people who want to recreationally smoke but not be blasted. (Im not one of them) but I have a ton of friends like that (mainly hipsters) that smoked like a gram a week in college back in the day and now they want to have some fun on the weekends. I compare it to the people who drink Mikes Hard Lemonade/or Wine Coolers, your not drinking it to be blasted on alchool you just want to get a nice tasty buzz I guess....lol


----------



## Lola Grows (Jun 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> theres a market for tasty non potent weed in _california_?


We like weed that has pretty colors!! The cookies fam has a menu that ranges from couch lock to still able to function. Gelato 41, 33 and 25 are the most popular, followed by sunset sherbets and various cookie strains. A lot of us are big on taste out here.


----------



## BigGpops (Sep 18, 2020)

That's some good ass weed!


----------

